# CPT codes 76881 & 76882



## she803

I work in radiology dept at hospital. Lately, I've been receiving reports using old code 76880 which has been revised to 76881 & 76882. The problem is that I dont know exactly when or how to use 76881 or 76882? 

Thanks,

Salima Huland El, CPC

Coding Specialist, Radiology


----------



## srinivas r sajja

Ultrasound Extremity
The RUC Five-Year Identification Workgroup identified 76880 as having a significant increase in utilization attributable to an increase in a focused anatomic-specific ultrasound exam. The ACR in conjunction with the American Podiatric Medical Association worked to develop a code structure to differentiate the complete examination usually performed by radiologists from the limited exam usually performed by podiatrists. The work involved and the practice expense for a complete diagnostic ultrasound study is different than that of a focused study of a specific anatomic area. Therefore, code 76880, Ultrasound, extremity, nonvascular, real time with image documentation, will be deleted in 2011 and replaced by two new codes: 76881 (complete) and 76882 (limited, anatomic-specific). As described in the CPT 2011 code book, a complete procedure (76881) includes real time scans of a specific joint that includes examination of the muscles, tendons, joint, other soft-tissue structures, and any identifiable abnormality. A limited study (78882) is an examination of the extremity where a specific anatomic structure such as a tendon or muscle is assessed. In addition, the limited code would be used to evaluate a soft-tissue mass that may be present in an extremity where knowledge of its cystic or solid characteristics is needed.
When spectral and color Doppler evaluation of the extremities is performed, use the appropriate code (93925-93926, 93930-93931, 93970 or 93971) in conjunction with 76881 or 76882.

http://www.acr.org/Hidden/Economics.../archives/SeptOct10/2011-CPT-Code-Update.aspx


----------



## MLWILLINGHAM

Thank you TrueBlue, the information you provided was extremely helpful, our physicians in Rheumatology and Sports Medicine are purchasing ultrasound machines and performing and your response is the answer I was looking for!


----------



## srinivas r sajja

welcome


----------

